# I want to learn to surf



## APizzle850 (Apr 19, 2010)

This may have already been a thread on here and I apologize if people are tired of hearing it, but I was hoping someone could tell me a good place in myrtle beach for good surf lessons. Prices and as much information that you have will be helpfull. Thanks.


----------



## tabblet (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I don't know a thing about surfing (the kind with a board), but you will find plenty of tips about SURF fishing if that's what your looking for. 

I think you might have the wrong forum, but if you're lookin for fishing tips then you've found the right place! Lots of great people and info! :fishing:


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

I have no idea how to surf, but it dont seem like it could be that hard if you have good ballance. Paddle the board out and then stand up and catch a wave. If you need to grip with your toes. 

Now if you want to learn to Surf Fish. Well there is tons of Info here to get you started.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

If your looking to learn how to fish I'd recommend you stop by one of the piers & ask some questions. ( Garden City is a good one )
Or you could just walk the beach & ask some of the guys some questions.
Most of the guy's down there are a bunch of good guy's & as long as you are polite & friendly I'm sure anyone of these guy's will show you the ropes.
You'll find a lot of good information on this site & a hell of a lot of good people.
Fisherman are a rare breed & most of them will go out of theie way to help you out. Good Luck & ask any question you have. I'm sure someone will be able to answer any question you have...............Ron


----------



## Pompano386 (Apr 26, 2009)

TimKan7719 said:


> I have no idea how to surf, but it dont seem like it could be that hard if you have good ballance. Paddle the board out and then stand up and catch a wave. If you need to grip with your toes.
> 
> Now if you want to learn to Surf Fish. Well there is tons of Info here to get you started.
> Tight Lines,
> Tim


 It's actually much more dificult than in looks.

Check out VILLAGE SURF SHOP on the Garden City causeway before you get to the bridge. They will set you up with somebody to give you lessons.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

APizzle850 said:


> This may have already been a thread on here and I apologize if people are tired of hearing it, but I was hoping someone could tell me a good place in myrtle beach for good surf lessons. Prices and as much information that you have will be helpfull. Thanks.


yeah, check out village surf shop.

but "surf" in the title "pierandsurf" is referring to fishing.


----------



## APizzle850 (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry about the confusion. Thought this might have been a forum for anything pertaining to beach sports I guess. I've never heard "surf" refered to in fishing, but you learn something new everyday, eh? Thanks for the suggestions anyways guys. Take care.

Anthoney


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

My wife took lessons from The Eternal Wave located in Surfside Beach or just south of it. Reason being, while she took surf lessons I was fishing off Garden City Pier. A win-win situation for us both. I was a little nervous that the pier had 6' sharks while she was taking lessons. The sharks were more interested in a free meals from the fish cleaning than they were trying to take on a bigger food............opcorn:
Kim:fishing:


----------



## Doug A (Sep 27, 2009)

I would recommend Eternal Wave. My two teenagers, myself and a buddy of mine rented surfboards and took a beginners lesson from them last summer. You will find out quickly that you are no longer as young as you thought you were! Two guys from the shop met us on time and were great to work with. I found Eternal Wave to be family oriented and the lesson/boards worked out great on our vacation. I wouldn't plan on renting any longer than 24 hours because you will be worn out. Lessons learned - (1) Jump off the board before the water gets less than a foot deep (the sandy bottom is hard on your tailbone) (2) Keep hands/arms away from the fins on the bottom of the board (they will make your forearm black and blue).

Give it a try... We had a great time. In fact, I bought two surfboards about a month ago so me and my boys can go again whenever and wherever we want. Good luck!


----------



## Andrew3 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hello dear i am here i just want to say you that surfboarding is the best and a great fun to ride this in the biggest deep water in the ocean if you are intersted in and want to learn the surfboard riding then you should join a community of experienced surfboard riders or a training center to learn the tricks and the foot staybility while riding the surfboards because this is also become dangerous if you have not expeirnecd and ride without expeirience.
Anyways best of luck and the nice suggestions for you in this thread.....


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Just so you know this thread is nearing 3 years old and the guy who asked the question is most likely long gone..


----------



## Andrew3 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes i know very well than you but the guy who ask this he is a registered user of this forum and i just here for information so i think this is not matter ......


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Andrew3 said:


> Yes i know very well than you but the guy who ask this he is a registered user of this forum and i just here for information so i think this is not matter ......


Dear Andrew,

Please learn to internet.



Sincerely,

Everyone


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Lol!


----------



## Andrew3 (Feb 11, 2013)

Andrew3 said:


> Hello dear i am here i just want to say you that surfboarding is the best and a great fun to ride this in the biggest deep water in the ocean if you are intersted in and want to learn the surfboard riding then you should join a community of experienced surfboard riders or a training center to learn the tricks and the foot staybility while riding the surfboards because this is also become dangerous if you have not expeirnecd and ride without expeirience.
> Anyways best of luck and the nice suggestions for you in this thread.....



For More Information....
learn how to surf


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Join Date:04-19-2010.Last Activity:04-20-2010 10:10 AM. That is off of APizzle850's profile. The Last Activity means that he has not been on this forum since 10:10 in the morning on April 20, 2010. Today is February 14, 2013. Also he didn't ask about surf skiing. This is a Fishing forum. That is where you try to catch fish with a hook, bait and fishing line.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Yes and how come most surfers always end up near my hook, line and sinker? I'll be all by my lonesome with hundreds of yards of no one and they end up surfing where I'm fishing, what's up with that? I end up moving so I don't bounce a 5 oz. sinker off their forehead.


----------



## lds (Oct 9, 2012)

dudeondacouch said:


>



Best reply EVER...

i love Tard the Grumpy Cat.....next in line for Pope!!


----------

